# [V] Call of Duty 4 für PC ; Zustand: Wie neu



## Spcial (16. März 2009)

*[V] Call of Duty 4 für PC ; Zustand: Wie neu*

Hey,

hat irgendwer Interesse am oben genannten Game?

Für ca. 30 inkl. Porto?

Vorschläge?

greetz


----------



## Spcial (17. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Call of Duty 4 für PC ; Zustand: Wie neu*

27,50 ?


----------



## Kreon (17. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Call of Duty 4 für PC ; Zustand: Wie neu*

schreib mir ne PM, wenn du bei 20 Euro angekommen bist


----------

